# Kickstarter



## Baron (May 13, 2011)

If you're looking for funding for an arts project or literary project then give this site a try:

Kickstarter


----------



## Foxee (May 13, 2011)

Hm! That's intriguing. I've got it bookmarked. ty!


----------



## CharlesAnthony (Jun 1, 2012)

I actually have a Project on there.  To be honest, you couldn't ask for a better way to get funded.  I've got the link on my "Introduce Yourself" thread.  They don't have a limit to how much you can request, the only downside I feel is the limited amount of time you have to raise however much it is you need.  They recommend no project be longer than 30 days, but give you up to 60 days to get funding.  It's pretty awesome other than that.  Best of luck guys!!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 19, 2012)

What measures do they take against idea theft? I'd be worried to put novel ideas out there just because someone could easily come along and rip my idea right out from under me before I had the chance to write it down.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 20, 2012)

Primrose said:


> What measures do they take against idea theft? I'd be worried to put novel ideas out there just because someone could easily come along and rip my idea right out from under me before I had the chance to write it down.



When will people get it through their heads that there's no copyright on ideas?


----------



## Sam (Jul 20, 2012)

Primrose said:


> What measures do they take against idea theft? I'd be worried to put novel ideas out there just because someone could easily come along and rip my idea right out from under me before I had the chance to write it down.



Very, _very _rarely happens. The chances of someone taking your idea, creating a story from it, and turning that story into a best-selling novel are infinitesimal. I've been on this forum for four years, writing for thirteen, and I've only once heard of someone having an idea stolen. 

OX is, in his own unique way, right. You can't copyright an idea.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 20, 2012)

Primrose said:


> What measures do they take against idea theft? I'd be worried to put novel ideas out there just because someone could easily come along and rip my idea right out from under me before I had the chance to write it down.



Chances are your idea is already out there, somewhere. Probably several places. What's unique - and able to be copyrighted - is how you put it 'on paper'. So until you start writing the story that comes from the idea, you've got nothing to steal.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 20, 2012)

Good point. I actually heard about Kickstarter about a week when I stumbled upon the pitch for a little series called "Wollstonecraft." It seems like an interesting approach, but I'd still be hesitant.


----------



## Marige (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, I've seen Kickstarter before.  It's a good idea, especially for film projects.  I am glad to see it is still around.  

And, yes, it's true you cannot copyright an idea.  However, copyright laws have changed so that once something is recorded digitally (as in, online or even offline on a computer) it is considered the property of the person possessing the earliest version.  In other words, your work IS copyrighted as soon as you write it.  

By the way, you also cannot copyright a title.  You could write a book called Gone With The Wind and the Margaret Mitchell estate could not do a thing about it.  But, would you want to?  

M


----------



## PenMan (Oct 10, 2012)

This is a great site to get funding. I have seen some of the top companies use it to get money for projects.

Great Resource

And Your Writing is copyrighted automatically by creative commons as well as any art and videos that is why people cannot rewrite a book and put their name on it to make money.

Now if you tell someone an idea for a product and they write something with that idea technically they didn't steal but who cares because they cannot write like you and that is the important part. That is like saying you seen a book at the store and you go home and write your own book from that books idea. You won't get in trouble unless you buy the book and rewrite the book for word.


----------



## Juganhuy (Nov 7, 2012)

I plan on doing this for my next book (Not the one I am currently writing), since it is a new series.

I plan is to set a modest goal of about 5,000$. 

I will provide a sample chapter for people to review, and background on what I plan to write about.

After I finish writing, I will have it professionally edited and cover art made (Thats where the money kicks in). It should cost under $1000. With the remaining funds, I want to either:

A: To make a graphic version of the novel.

Or

B: Use the rest for paid marketing.


I don't know. It is worth a try. The only thing is that you are REQUIRED to finish the project on that fund and you can't ask for more. If you fail, you have to pay it back!

If you try this, make sure you do research!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oooh... This looks cool! More motivation for me to finish my novel then.


----------



## Morkonan (Nov 17, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> When will people get it through their heads that there's no copyright on ideas?



Wait a sec! I was thinking about posting that! COPYRIGHT VIOLATION! I'ma gonna sue and retire to the Caribbean! (As soon as I finish paying off Disney for using the word "Princess" in a story...)


----------



## moderan (Dec 15, 2012)

[ot]





Sam W said:


> Very, _very _rarely happens. The chances of someone taking your idea, creating a story from it, and turning that story into a best-selling novel are infinitesimal. I've been on this forum for four years, writing for thirteen, and I've only once heard of someone having an idea stolen.
> 
> OX is, in his own unique way, right. You can't copyright an idea.


It is rare, but it does happen. I've had the experience. And there isn't a damn thing you can do.

evidence:Me
Them


[/ot]
I'm planning to kill the perps in multiple grisly ways, in living color, in a graphic novel. Lovingly detailed, of course.


----------



## moderan (Dec 15, 2012)

Back on-topic, Kickstarter is an admirable resource. Several friends of mine are financing ambitious projects through the site.


Juganhuy said:


> ...
> 
> If you try this, make sure you do research!


If you're a writer, 90% of what you do is research.


----------



## danicastone (Dec 26, 2012)

IndieGoGo.com, and a handful of others, are also good alternatives. The difference between Kickstarter and similar sites is that if you don't hit your funding goal with Kickstarter, you get NOTHING - nobody gets charged for the pledges they made. With IndieGoGo, you get all the money you raised even if you didn't make your goal. 

I don't recall whether they require you to use the money successfully, as Kickstarter does, or whether you can raise money for more than a month or two. So there might be other important differences. 

The flip side, of course, is that people are more likely to give if they feel like there's a looming deadline and like their pledge might be the difference between failure and success for you. When they know that you'll get the money raised whether or not they help you get to your goal, there's less motivation for them.


----------



## jlgraber (Feb 21, 2013)

Have any of you used Kickstarter on a book project already? Sounds very promising.


----------



## Senserial (Sep 27, 2013)

Since the topic is "Kickstarter", I would like to announce our upcoming campaign which is planned to start the beginning of October. The campaign is for our online creative community. 
The idea of the community is to bring people with creative skills -  like writers, composers, artists - together, who will work on a mutual project - creating a digital novel. Our purpose will be to encourage the collaboration between people with creative skills, as well as the communication between authors and readers. 

I will submit a new post about the campaign, when it goes live, but I would like to hear your comments on our project in advance.

Thank you!


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 30, 2013)

Truly, kickstarter is a godsend.

Not only have I funded some works of art and writing, I've also funded some indie games that I thoroughly enjoy playing to this day. This resource has not only helped many an artist/game-maker, but it has enriched my life by feeling the personal connection I get from these projects.

If you're trying to plan on funds for something, this is the place to do it!


----------



## tabasco5 (Sep 30, 2013)

jlgraber said:


> Have any of you used Kickstarter on a book project already? Sounds very promising.



I have been a part of a group that had a book funded.  We asked for $3,000 and got it within a week or so.  The total we received came out to about $3,500 I think.


----------

